
How Twitter Has Changed Over the Years in 12 Charts - ColinWright
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/03/how-twitter-has-changed-over-the-years-in-12-charts/359869/
======
milliams
The original paper is this one:
[http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/amislove/publications/Profiles-I...](http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/amislove/publications/Profiles-
ICWSM.pdf)

------
jliptzin
Do investors find it concerning that the number of inactive accounts appear to
be growing exponentially? Are these real users who've stopped using the
service, or has Twitter just gotten a lot better at deactivating spam/hacked
accounts?

~~~
noazark
Judging by the proportional rise in number of suspended accounts, I'd say
they've gotten a lot better at catching spam.

